# فى الاسكندرية ارض للبيع 800 م بالتقسيط 01000151590



## hamosamy (23 يناير 2014)

_تجار اراضى بالاسكندرية_ مصر 01000151590 بيع و شراء _اراضى_ الطريق الدائرى ابيس _اسكندرية ارض_ للبيعارض كاش او بالتقسيط سكنى تجارى استثمارى *...*


معلومات الارض
مساحة الارض 880.82 متر مربع على شارعين


من الجهه البحرية شارع 10 متر
من الجهه الغربية شارع 9 متر


ابعاد الارض
بحرى =29.01
قبلى =29.74
شرقى = 30.00
غربى = 30.00


للاستعلامعن سعر الارض اتصل على
بالاستاذ : محمد مسعود / 01000151590 ||| 01222345629
بالاستاذ احمد مسعود / 01226511905
بالاستاذ : محمود مسعود / 01221250916


ارضى
03/4305969
03/9557711
للدعم الفنى وطلبات الخرائط على الانترنت
[email protected]


========


فريق التسويق الإلكترونى شبكة أعلانى العقارية 01285011016


----------

